# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Đầu năm vãn cảnh chùa Tây Phương - Chua Tay phuong

## hangnt

_Đầu năm lên chùa vừa tha hồ ngắm cảnh đẹp, vừa cầu lộc đầu năm mới nữa nhé!_



Cổng vào chùa Tây Phương
Trong tiết trời mưa phùn giá lạnh của những ngày cuối Đông miền Bắc, chúng tớ háo hức tìm đến ngôi chùa cổ vãn cảnh và cầu lộc năm mới. Chùa Tây Phương là lựa chọn số một cho chuyến đi đầu Tết Dương lịch này!

Chùa Tây Phương nổi tiếng với 18 pho tượng vị La Hán. Chùa tọa lạc tại xã Thạch Xá, huyện Thạch Thất, cách trung tâm thủ đô chừng 40km. Chúng tớ chọn cung đường cao tốc Láng - Hòa Lạc (nay là đại lộ Thăng Long), sau đó rẽ phải về hướng Thạch Thất. Chỉ sau 1h đi xe máy là đến nơi rồi. Cực thích hợp và dễ dàng cho những chuyến đi chơi trong ngày đó nhé!

Con đường bước vào cổng chùa thênh thang, thoáng đãng, bên trái là hồ nước trong xanh. Đi hết hơn 200 bậc thang xây bằng đá ong, với hai hàng tre xanh cao vút, thành đất, vườn cây sẽ tới được nơi ngôi chùa tọa lạc.



Chùa Thượng
Sân chùa rộng, bảng lảng hương khói, nhiều người đến đây để tìm kiếm khoảng lặng, giũ sạch mọi ưu phiền, bộn bề của cuộc sống. Tiếng mõ chùa đều đều âm và vang xa lắm. Ngồi trước 18 pho tượng của các vị La Hán, bao nỗi lo của tớ dường như được trút hết…

Chùa đặc biệt bởi lối kiến trúc chữ Tam với 3 chùa xây cao dần dần dựa vào thế núi từ thấp lên cao song song với nhau, đó là chùa Hạ, chùa Trung, chùa Thượng. Kết hợp mái ngói được lợp bằng gạch Bát Tràng nung đỏ, lát trần, không dùng vữa, tạo cảm giác thân quen, gần gũi mà mộc mạc biết bao.







Mái chùa theo lối kiến trúc cổ đậm chất thuần Việt
Tác phẩm điêu khắc 18 vị La Hán cũng cực kỳ thú vị nhé. Nếu được nghe thuyết minh, bạn sẽ thấy được sự tài tình của nghệ nhân xưa. Ngỡ ngàng rồi trầm trồ thán phục trước lời gửi gắm về sinh tử, thế sự ở đời của các bậc cao nhân. 18 vị La Hán, người thì có vẻ mặt hân hoan hớn hở, người thì như đang thầm thì to nhỏ cùng ai, người lông mày méo xệch, người thì trầm tư, khắc khổ, có người không màng chuyện thế gian… Bao hỉ, nộ, ái, ố của cuộc đời được khắc họa chân thực.



Chùa Trung
Lần theo cổng và những bậc đá ong sẽ dẫn bạn tới chùa Thanh Am và chùa Quan Âm. Trên đường đi là những nếp nhà yên bình, ẩn hiện, cao dần theo sườn núi. Khung cảnh thanh bình, yên ả và bầu không khí khoan khoái, tươi mát như thể cõi Phật đang tràn vào lòng ta.



Ba ngôi tọa song song với nhau dựa vào thế núi

Các vị La Hán chùa Tây Phương
   Tôi đến thăm về lòng vấn vương.
Há chẳng phải đây là xứ Phật,
  Mà sao ai nấy mặt đau thương?

(Trích: 18 vị La Hán chùa Tây Phương)
Cất bước dời khỏi chốn Phật thanh tịnh, tứ thơ của thi sĩ Huy Cận bâng quơ bảng lảng như tiếng mõ chùa…





Mái được lợp bằng ngói Bát Tràng



Tượng các vị La Hán



Con đường lát đá ong dẫn xuống chùa Thanh Am và Quan Âm



Chùa Thanh Am




Bạn có thể tham khảo *Bà Chúa Kho - Chùa Dâu - Chùa Bút Tháp (1 ngày)* - *Ba Chua Kho - Chua Dau - Chua But Thap (1 ngay)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đọc thơ rồi giờ mới được thấy chùa Tây Phương
Nhìn cổ kính trầm mặc quá

----------


## cheezelsoshi

nhìn đẹp đúng kiểu cổ xưa
Đẹp từ bên ngoài tới lỗi kiến trúc bên trong  :love struck:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Chùa TP đẹp thật
Hồi cấp 3 có học bài thơ về chùa TP bây giờ mới được nhìn ảnh

----------


## pigcute

Vẻ đẹp của thời gian
Mình thích những ngôi chùa cổ thế này lắm

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Đẹp kiểu thời xưa  :love struck: 
Vào đây chắc không gian tuyệt lắm

----------


## Alyaj

Chùa TP nhìn đẹp thật đấy
Đúng kiểu xưa , mình thích nhưng ngôi chùa mái ngói cổ kính rêu phong thế này

----------


## loplipop

Mình kết quả kiến trúc này ^^
Không khí trầm mặc

----------

